# Book List



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey everyone...just sitting down reading..and I was curious as to what everyone else is reading.....so much like "Random Song" start posting:


The Lion's Game - Nelson DeMille (creepy just how similar it is to 9/11 - even though it was published a year prior....amazing author).


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Nothing right now, the last one was Frank McCourt's "Angela's Ashes" book was great but as always the movie sucked.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Jack Maples book The Crime Fighter... pretty good


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

My recent books

Memoirs of a Geisha
The Lovely Bones
The Fourth Dimension: Toward a Geometry of Higher Reality 
VolI Feynman Lectures On Physics
The Fabric of the Cosmos: Space, Time, and the Texture of Reality 
Carlos Hathcock "Whitefeather"
A Time to Die : The Untold Story of the Kursk Tragedy 


The last two I got from one of those book clubs, order 5 books for a $1.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Gil @ Thu 02 Dec said:


> Nothing right now, the last one was Frank McCourt's "Angela's Ashes" book was great but as always the movie sucked.


The book was better, but no way did the movie suck.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Right now I'm reading this thread.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> Right now I'm reading this thread.


Good call.


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

Supreme Court decisions


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

Portrait of a Killer, Jack the Ripper Case Closed, by Patricia Cornwell.

I've never read any of her books, but I saw this in the bargain rack at Barnes &amp; Noble.
After a tour of Scotland Yard piqued her interest in the Ripper case she &amp; a Scotland yard detective investigated the case using modern forensic (including DNA) techniques. 
I'm only a short way into it, but it's very interesting &amp; informative.

Kate, Lion's Game is a great book. I enjoy Demille too.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I just finished two books: "Dune: The Machine Crusade" and "Dune: The Battle of Corrin"; the last two novels in "The Butlerian Jihad" trilogy by Brian Herbert and Kevin J. Anderson. They are part of a six novel "pre-quil" to Frank Herbert's epic "Dune" series. If you're a Dune enthusiast, then you have to read these books...and, yes, the writing/plot compares favorably with Frank's! The six books lay the groundwork for the Dune series, explaining the origin of the Bene Gesserit, Guild, Mentats and House rivalries.

SOT, I'm also re-reading "The Collapsing Universe" by Isaac Asimov...a great primer for celestial mechanics!

"Chandrasiker's Limit", anyone?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Philly @ Fri Dec 03 2004 said:


> Gil @ Thu 02 Dec said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing right now, the last one was Frank McCourt's "Angela's Ashes" book was great but as always the movie sucked.
> ...


 No your right I might have went too far on saying that it sucked but it almost seems like a waste of time to watch the movie after reading the book. CUJO was the same way a good book but the movie seemed to be just about a lady and her kid trapped in a Ford Pinto with a rabid dog scaring the shit out of them.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Your right "Cujo" could not suck enough.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Down side to The Collapsing Universe, is that Black holes don't "funnel" out on the other side. Plus I have real issues with how he handles singularity.

A good book to pick up:
The Elegant Universe, by Greene...

I like Greene a lot...no BS.



dcs2244 @ Fri 03 Dec said:


> I just finished two books: "Dune: The Machine Crusade" and "Dune: The Battle of Corrin"; the last two novels in "The Butlerian Jihad" trilogy by Brian Herbert and Kevin J. Anderson. They are part of a six novel "pre-quil" to Frank Herbert's epic "Dune" series. If you're a Dune enthusiast, then you have to read these books...and, yes, the writing/plot compares favorably with Frank's! The six books lay the groundwork for the Dune series, explaining the origin of the Bene Gesserit, Guild, Mentats and House rivalries.
> 
> SOT, I'm also re-reading "The Collapsing Universe" by Isaac Asimov...a great primer for celestial mechanics!
> 
> "Chandrasiker's Limit", anyone?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I am kind of a political junkie and like reading alot of the conservative authors. Sean Hannity's books were good. Michael Savage always has something decent to say. Anything that bashes liberals is right up my alley. "losing Bin Laden" by Col. Buzz Patterson was a great read and really put a spotlight on the "private" failures and inactions of the Clinton Administration. 

I am also a huge WWII buff and love reading Stephen Ambrose. I really got into the HBO mini-series "Band of Brothers" and that led me to Ambrose as it was based on his novel. I read that book 4 times and have gone on to read 5 more of his books and own the "Band of Brothers" series on DVD. Good reads, all of them.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sox, if you like Ambrose, read "The Stars in their Courses": it details the battle at Gettysburg. I ran across it watching Brian Lamb's book show on Cspan. The book itself is an excerpt from his opus about the civil war.

SOT, the problem with the "Collapsing Universe" is that now it appears that it will continue to expand!  I think Asimov is a good starting point for regular folks as he has the knack of explaining complicated subjects to people not schooled in a particular speciality. Having established a baseline understanding of the subject, they can then tackle other authors' works...like I had to!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Dennis Smiths classic----Report from Engine company 82. It is mandatory reading if you want to be a firefighter.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Jeep @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> Kate, Lion's Game is a great book. I enjoy Demille too.


Yeah, not sure why but I'm on a DeMille kick. I have a ton of magazine's sitting around the house my husband wants me to read but I need to finish this book first! (I'm only 300 pages in...out of 1000!).

What's everyone's favorite genre of book? My husband will almost only read non-fiction whereas I only read fiction....and honestly there isn't one type of fiction I like the best I think they're all interesting and fun in their own ways.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I just started "The Cold Six Thousand" by James Ellroy. If you haven't read any of his stuff, pick up a copy of "Black Dahlia", first of the series that includes "L.A. Confidential".


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Magazines


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

Just finished-Techniques of Crime scene Investigation by Barry A. J. Fisher and Advances in Fingerprint Technology- 2nd Edition Edited by Henry C Lee and R.E. Gaensslen.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm working at Barnes and Noble for a 2nd job...and I was asked tonight what my book would be for the "employee suggest" section (I couldn't choose a new/bestseller/mass market book)...so, in case anyone needs a book:

Three - by Ted Dekker...really good psychological "thriller"...


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Right Know "My American Journey' By Gen Collin Powell(Ret). Next on my list is "Hot Shots and Heavy Hits" by Paul Doyle


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Just started Patriot Reign by Michael Holley, a must read for die hard Pats fans.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

kttref @ Sat Dec 04 said:


> Jeep @ Fri Dec 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, Lion's Game is a great book. I enjoy Demille too.
> ...


There's a sequel to Lions game out now. It's called Night Fall. Same characters, this time they're investigating the events of TWA Flight 800. Should be a good one!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah I saw it at work the other day! I read the notes on the inside cover and it blows the fact that John and Kate get married!!! So much for the sexual tension in this book...but it was kinda predictable..I just wish he was still with the dead girl, I liked her..not a huge fan of Beth....but I look far too much into books. 

Rumor has a lot of his books are being bought up for movies or are in the process of being made...I think Plum Island is one of them which is awesome...but they need to get the right John Corey.


----------



## Z32 (Sep 10, 2004)

I suggest any book about Four Great Americans and Republicans to boot! 

1) Ronald Reagan 
2) Teddy Roosevelt
3) General Patton 
4) General Eisenhower

American Hero's who are a joy to read about.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Crime Scientist - by Dr John Thompson
and
How to make love like a porn star - Jenna Jameson

:thumbup:


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

COSMO :wink:


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Ann Coulter, How To Talk To A Liberal.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

My list is long, but it's what I've been studying, so these are the only books I have time for:

Step-by-Step Medical Coding
Independent Medical Coding
Medical Language: Instant Translator
Quick Medical Terminology
CPT: 2004
ICD-9: 2004
HCPCS Level ll Professional
Surgery/Anesthesia Crosswalk: 2004
Medical Dictionary

And I still have at least a half dozen or so books I have yet to purchase to further my education.

Real exciting, eh?! :roll: 

When I'm at work and get to take a break, I do have a book of lighthouses I look at. It relaxes me and makes me wish I were down the shore.


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

I have pretty much read every book Patricia Cornwell has written but right now I am in the middle of one of her most recent, Blow Fly. 

BTW I recommend all of her books.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"The History of the English Speaking Peoples", Sir Winston Churchill.

If english is your language, then regardless of race/creed/color/national origin/sexual preference: you are a member of the "English Speaking Peoples".

Read the books and discover why english is the language of this particular planet. :shock:


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

1. Tuesday's with Morrie
2. Cold Zero
3. Red Dragon
4. Donerboy
5. It takes a worried man
6. The five people you meet in heaven
7. America (The book)


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm half way through Chris Witcomb's, "Black" which is OK so far. I liked "Cold Zero" better.

Read the "9/11 Commision Report," a little dry at times but man does it ever open yor eyes when it comes to ineffective government.

I also like Nelson DeMille and James Elroy, but my favorite authors are John Sandford (the Prey series), Stephen Hunter (he a bunch of super cool books), and James Lee Burke (the Dave Robicheaux books)


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I just finished rereading the enire set of Bernard Sampson novels by Len Deighton...

Berlin Game
Mexico Set
London Match
Spy Hook
Spy Line
Spy Sinker
Faith
Hope
Charity

Any one know if Oliver North's novel The Jericho Sanction is any good? I read and enjoyed his novel Mission Compromised.


----------



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

JUst finished "The Next Better Place" by Michael Keith. It's the true story of a kid who hitches his way across America with his father. The Dad is kind of a nutcase who takes odd jobs along the way, and the two of them stay in homeless shelters and rooming houses. It's both funny and sad. The author is now a professor at BC.

Also, anything by James Lee Burke...he writes a series about a small-town Louisiana cop that is outstanding.


----------



## jo (Sep 27, 2004)

Penthouse B: :GNANA: :BNANA:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I just finished "Citizen Soldiers" by Stephen Ambrose: takes you from Normandy, through the Bulge to the surrender of Germany...as seen through the eyes of the infantry soldiers. A page turner...you will lose sleep!


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Timeline by Michael Crichton, the movie blowed big time.
Anything by Ronald Kessler, and the earlier books (novels and biography) by former SEAL Richard Marchinko.
"World's Most Dangerous Places " by Robert Young Pelton.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyone read the new Demille book:

Night Fall


Honestly, I thought it could be better...but the last couple of pages made me cry. That topic always makes me cry. That and the thought of losing a loved one (don't worry I didn't give anything away).


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone read the old book by Isaac Asimov, "Nightfall"?


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

"A Vineyard Kiling". Pretty Good book. 

I am also a big fan of the Chief Stone stories by Robert Parker.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I just finished "Prince of Thieves" by Chuck Hogan, a fictional book about Charlestown bank robbers in the late 90's. One of the best books I have read in a long time.


----------



## BOSSMAN (Dec 16, 2004)

The book "All Souls" about growing up in South Boston during the race riots and how a family lives in the projects during that time. I read alot of books and this one is excellent. I also recommend anything from wambaugh true crime writer. He is excellent.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

USMCMP5811";p="47208 said:


> Just started
> Honor Bound - W.E.B. Griffin.


Outstanding book. I've also read _The Corps_ and _The Badge of Honor _series by him, I highly recommend both.

Presently I'm reading _The Lost Son_ by Bernard Kerik


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

"Blue Blood" by Edward Conlon. Great book.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

"Three" by Ted Dekker

Also got "Hour Game" by David Baldacci, "State of Fear" by Michael Crighton, &amp; Nightfall for Christmas.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I've only read the first _Badge of Honor_ book and it was good but I prefer Demille. But I'm actually buying more Griffin books this week at work.

Jeep - Dekker is a great author, I loved _Three_. Have you read anything else by him.

Just a random question for anyone...why does there always have to be sex and adultery in books? Maybe it's just me, but I'd rather read a book that doesn't include at least adultery!


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Books just finished:

*The De Vinci Code* - Excellent...suggested read
*Making the Game* - OK, OK, I used to be a wrestling fan, but there are some excellent workout tips/programs in this book too.

Now reading:

[*I]Patriot Reign[/I]* - If you like the N.E. Patriots, you gotta get this one!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="52345 said:


> Because sex and adultery sells.


But why does sex have to sell. It gives people bad thoughts. There are plenty of loyal loving people out there that find it trashy. I mean, hell I'll still read it but I told my husband he's never allowed to go on secret missions with beautiful women, because he'll end up leaving me. :lol: He told me I was crazy....he's probably right.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

kttref";p="52344 said:


> Jeep - Dekker is a great author, I loved _Three_. Have you read anything else by him.
> 
> Just a random question for anyone...why does there always have to be sex and adultery in books? Maybe it's just me, but I'd rather read a book that doesn't include at least adultery!


Kate-- This is the 1st book that I've read by Dekker. So far it is a good book.

I think editors and publicists push for sex and adultery. Sex does sell and adultery just adds suspense and intrige to it.


----------



## pucknut (Sep 3, 2004)

Harlan Coben - "Tell No One", great writer, I hear its going to be a movie, I highly recommend him if you like fiction. 

Glad to see spell check back.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Jeep";p="52659 said:


> Kate-- This is the 1st book that I've read by Dekker. So far it is a good book.
> 
> I think editors and publicists push for sex and adultery. Sex does sell and adultery just adds suspense and intrigue to it.


It was the first book I read by Dekker. I'm reading his trilogy now and it is so abstract that it's intriguing but difficult at the same time. Dekker's imagination is so out there that I feel...I don't know. It somewhat reminds me of the Chronicles of Narnia, but no where near as good.

You're all right, sex sells, I wish it didn't. Makes our society seem so hedonistic. Then again, I suppose we are. I just want there to be a string of thinking that people stay together. Not everyone cheats. Not every person is cheated on or has cheated and I just feel that should be known.

:sb: I'll step down now...


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I just read "Inside the Lions Den" the life story of mixed martial arts fighter and UFC star, Ken Shamrock. Great book, plain and simple =D> with many training, nutrition and fighting advice. I could not put the book down. A very easy read, it can be finished in three days, tops.


----------

